# Over clocking Intel e4400 @2.00GHz



## Westy269 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am new to over clocking and i have read in many places that my processor can be over clocked quite well.

Exact specs* Here
* all specs are stock apart from a ram upgrade to 4GB.

All i was wondering is it possible to Over clock this CPU, if so how would i go about doing this.
Thanks in advance,
Westy269


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

You won't be able to overclock as your bios will have overclock options blocked out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes OEM systems will not overclock, the Bios lack the settings to do so.


----------



## Westy269 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok thanks for the help


----------

